# Latest cross stitch project...



## Capt Lightning (Jun 20, 2016)

Trust my OH.  She suggested that a cross stitched tablecloth would make a nice Christmas pressy.  Then she added that they take ages to do so I was unlikely to complete it By December!  Well she's off visiting our daughters, so I got stuck in and completed 1/4 of it in a week.  I think that finishing it by Christmas, just might be possible .....

Here's one panel  (pattern is about 20" wide) - just another 3 to do.



Needs ironed !!


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2016)

I was doing my laundry last week and reading the old magazines up there.  One of the women's magazines was a Halloween crafts issue and suggested cross-stitching designs  on pumpkins.  Really?  Someone actually has the time and inclination to cross stitch on pumpkins?  I have to get a good laugh out of some of these suggested crafts.  Who thinks these things up?


----------



## Pam (Jun 20, 2016)

Love the owls, Capt!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 20, 2016)

I love your owls! Quite a bit of detail there, so sweet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow, that is intricate work Capt, every bit as fine as any of my great grandmother's work. She trained as a court seamstress, could do beautiful fine work also.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nice, Capt.!


----------

